# Landing at kuala lampur



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear friends 

My parents travelling from Indonesia to Bombay through kuala lampur , they having different air way from Indonesia and from malasia , 4 hours is a difference between second flight from malasia ..... Is it required any visa to land at kaula lampur ,,, and hold there for 6 hours .... Plzzzzz advice


----------

